# Pictures of the baby T's



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't believe the puppies are 5 days old already! They are getting big and I can already see tiny flecks of black pigment starting to show up on their noses and toes.

Here is the female (I am thinking of naming her Treasure!)



















Here is Lucky:



















And here is Triniti Jr:



















And here are all 3 of the grand-pups:





































Thanks for looking....they are soooo cute! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How adorable!! I love baby pictures.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are just adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful babies with us!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are sooooo cute! :tender: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that's the cutest pics ,those sweet little babies. I love the little bows you laid on them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they look great! very pretty babies!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwwwww :wub::wub::wub: They are so precious and I love their names, especially Treasure. And what a riot with those big bows, which probably aren't that big. I wish I was holding one of those babies. :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The bows look enormous on them!:tender:They are so tiny and cute. Thanks for posting pics of them.:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG! Cuteness overload!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Sooooo cute...I was wondering if you'd allready posted pics and I had somehow missed them. Congratulations to yall !!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Kelly, they're soooooooooooooooooooo cute. Thanks for sharing. These pics made my night. Pigment looks great and all 3 look very healthy. How is Terra doing?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

They look so cute all nestled up together!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG, those babies are so cute!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, they are all so adorable.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Kelly, they are just so cute I like the Triniti Jr, Treasure and Lucky. Oh I just want to smoosh them...lol:smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How adorable!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I had to take another look at those faces, how sweet are they -

Wow, Kelly, the T's did a great job - and their mommy did a great job also 

In just a few weeks they will be playing and moving about . . . can't wait!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are so precious! :tender:

I know we're all going to enjoy the next couple of months watching them grow and turn into fuzzy crazy puppies!!! Do you have new homes lined up yet? Maybe Stacy can help you determine which one to keep for show.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:I have never seen a newborn Malt with a "top-knot" bow.:HistericalSmiley: They are just adorable! They even have eyelashes and they look so plump and healthy. These are great pics, Kelly. Thank you. :wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Beautiful angels*

OMG ! they are adorable :innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Kelly, they're soooooooooooooooooooo cute. Thanks for sharing. These pics made my night. Pigment looks great and all 3 look very healthy. How is Terra doing?


Lynn, Terra is doing great! She is a very good Mother and never leaves her babies for more than a few minutes. Last night, Dh and I were in the livingroom and Terra came out to visit. She jumped up on Daddy and let him pet her for a minute or 2 and then she ran back into our bedroom to her babies. I have them in an xpen...but she jumps in and out of it! I am switching the family to my round pen I got from GW Little. It's soft sided and has a top and bottom...so hopefully she won't be jumping in and out like that. I don't want her hurting her joints!



The A Team said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so precious! :tender:
> 
> I know we're all going to enjoy the next couple of months watching them grow and turn into fuzzy crazy puppies!!! Do you have new homes lined up yet? Maybe Stacy can help you determine which one to keep for show.


I don't have homes for any yet. There is one person interested, but nothing set in stone. Funny Pat, I was texting Stacy last night and we were just talking about evaluating puppies (hers and mine!). When they are older I am taking them to my mentor Dian, to see what she thinks of them...They are also coming with me to Specialty, so I am sure to get a lot of opinions there!!! :thumbsup: I am really REALLY hoping that Treasure will be my show girl!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so cute. Omg those pics with the bows were just darling


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just precious and the bows on them are adorable.


----------



## roxy1234 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow they are all so beautiful, you are so lucky, will you be keeping any of the pups yourself? they just look so cute with the bows and so so small ....


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy1234 said:


> wow they are all so beautiful, you are so lucky, will you be keeping any of the pups yourself? they just look so cute with the bows and so so small ....


I would love to keep Treasure if she is show quality! If she isn't then I will probably pet them all out unless one of the boys is just stunning. Like I said in my other threads though...they are staying with me until they find a perfect forever home.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just perfect :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## roxy1234 (Nov 11, 2010)

missiek said:


> I would love to keep Treasure if she is show quality! If she isn't then I will probably pet them all out unless one of the boys is just stunning. Like I said in my other threads though...they are staying with me until they find a perfect forever home.


how may dogs have you at the moment? do you show them?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohhhhhh! Sweet puppy breath. They are just precious.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

soooooo beautiful!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am very happy to know that they made it safely and that mama maltese is also fine. I hope you find them the perfect loving forever homes. They are adorable :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are soooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I want one, or all LOL.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy1234 said:


> how may dogs have you at the moment? do you show them?


At the moment, I have 2 adult maltese, 3 newborn maltese, and a golden retriever. Oh also cats... and some tadpoles the kids found :HistericalSmiley:
I have shown in a whopping 2 shows...But plan to do more in the next year.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Kelly they are so precious! :wub::wub: Won't you call my hubby and tell him I NEED one??? 

OMG he would kill me. We have 3 dogs and 2 cats. And....dare I admit it....13 aquariums. But I promise I would take down some fish tanks for another malt!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Kelly, they are soo precious. Bless their sweet little hearts. Give them a kiss for me!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch::heart: I want to hold one sooooo bad, gosh they are so itty bitty:wub: I love the last picture:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub: love the bows on top of their head.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

So sweet


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Please turn the heat down! I'm getting major puppy fever!!!! OMG Kelly they are PRECIOUS!!!!! What absolute beautiful babies! And those bows add 
extra awwwww-ness. 3 little pieces of heaven!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: Beautiful Pictures :chili:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

So precious. Congratulations!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww they are soooo cute, I love Maltese baby pics. They look like little baby mice, tee hee :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How precious! They are beautiful and look so content.

Keep those pictures coming - they make my day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg they cannot be any cuter , i wantthem , i want them i want them !!!!! they r precious precious precious , every single one of them.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aw congrats to the mommy and what beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Kelly, they are so precious!!!! :wub: They are such tiny sweet angels. We need more pics and more updates. Can't wait to see them with their eyes open now. :wub:


----------

